# Incoming!



## Kutusov

Well, first of all, this is my last wtch order this year or I'll have to learn a new trade... probably involving standing in a street corner lamp swinging a purse... :cray: This are all very cheap but when you add them up...

So anyways, now the good stuff! I'll give you my incomings (stock photos or found on the net, I'll update when they get here)

First, Marina Militare Titanium










44mm case, no idea on the movement on this one...

Next, same dial, PVDed radiomir case:










45mm case, also no idea on the movement, probably the same as the other one... don't know if I'm going to get this on a black or brown leather strap :lookaround: Really don't care, I think it looks good both ways...

So now the Parnis... 46mm square PVD GMT










Risking a bit with this one... it's a bold design, let's see if I'll feel ok wearing it...


----------



## Kutusov

Now this one I had to had!! It's also my first white dial...

Portuguese homage power reserve... being portuguese myself, it only made sense...










43mm case, Seagull 2542. Asked to be shipped on a brown croc textured leather strap...

This one is a bit odd... radiomir dive case, pilot dial...










47mm, Seagul 3600, sterile dial, plexiglass domed... this last the detail was what sold me. Big leather strap... let's see how this one turns up...


----------



## Kutusov

Last but not least, a Pilot watch... now this one I had a hard time choosing... Parnis has a lot of variations on this watches. I wanted a plain dial but not to plain... I ended up choosing this one.










They have a huge 47mm Pilot but this one is 44mm, sterile dial with no date and it has a subdial. Having the subdial at 6 oclock is infact a + for me. The other watch I've ordered already has a 9 oclock subdial and on their catalog, some pilot dials don't have the 6 number... so having the subdial there makes up for that. Also love the arrow and two dots on the 12 oclock position.

Another great thing is that this 44mm case doesn't come with the "shark fin" some of the other models have. It doen's do anything and it spoils the case a bit IMHO...

Asian Unitas 6498 movement.

This is a special edition or something... besides the sterile dial, it also comes with blue lume... so hoping this is a better lume than the usual cheap green one...










Well, thats it! I'll update with my own photos once they get here...

Now just stop showing me all your nice watches!!!

Cheers!


----------



## PaulBoy

Interesting concept? - Buy six new watches from the same place? - I have seen a few Parnis watches & they are great value & suprisingly good build quality for the price imho - Even if there are a few there you don't like in the flesh you should be able to sell them on with little or no loss - Let us know how you get on ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

PaulBoy said:


> Interesting concept? - Buy six new watches from the same place? - I have seen a few Parnis watches & they are great value & suprisingly good build quality for the price imho - Even if there are a few there you don't like in the flesh you should be able to sell them on with little or no loss - Let us know how you get on ... Paul :thumbsup:


Who told you they come from the same place?... (they do, I think you suspect from where :naughty: )

I know how I am with this little things, I'll love them all! Just a bit worried about the square one, I might not wear it often but I love that look, seems something out of a WW2 cockpit.

Btw, and thinking about that now, they are all very WW2 one way or another... except for the white dialled one.


----------



## Kutusov

The first two arrived today at Portugal, no further info... now let's see what happens regarding customs, being my first order from HK. This is where everything can go very wrong... :fear:









And being both MMs... let's hope they don't pick up my parcel and decide these are fakes.. from what I've gathered Pan made a big fuss about this watches being sold on the bay...

...crossing my fingers...


----------



## Phillionaire

They look good, even the square gmt (tho the hands let it down a bit IMO). A quick and easy way to build the collection. Better get some collection photos ready eh


----------



## Kutusov

Phillionaire said:


> They look good, even the square gmt (tho the hands let it down a bit IMO). A quick and easy way to build the collection. Better get some collection photos ready eh


You don't like the hands?? Man, that's what caught my eye in the first place! They look like something from the instruments of a WWII plane! Oh, ok, I see why that might be a bad thing on a watch :rofl2:

Photos will be here as soon as the watches arrive... If I don't have to sell the camera to pay for the taxes that is... been in a PT forum all night, not looking good the customs part... apparently nothing is passing easly right now... And they LOVE everything that comes from Asia... nice way to fix the national budget :bull*******:

Anyway, expecting to pay 30% over what I've payed for them... might aswell quit my ongoing bidding on the bay... :down:


----------



## Kutusov

Wow, that was fast! Arrived yesterday at the country, it's here today in my home. Didn't even went through customs. The small and understated packaging might have played a lot here...










Both watches came inside a single envelope. Both had plastic film on the case only, came inside an individual plastic bag and wrapped with plastic bubbles.

First impression on the Marinas... :shocking: beautiful watches, much nicer than I was expecting! Really solid feel to them. When I picked them up they started ticking right away! Nastiest thing is the buckle on the straps... really sharpe and it's hard to unbuckle... maybe it gets better once the starp is broken in.

More pics...


----------



## Kutusov

Wrist-shots:



















I'll have to check this later but i suspect they both have great lume. After 10 minutes in a room with indirect light, I put on the Ti and went to the garage. The thing was glowing in the semidark of the stairs and only my Citizen does that. Not as strong, but still stronger than any other watch that I own.


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> Wow, that was fast! Arrived yesterday at the country, it's here today in my home. Didn't even went through customs. The small and understated packaging might have played a lot here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both watches came inside a single envelope. Both had plastic film on the case only, came inside an individual plastic bag and wrapped with plastic bubbles.
> 
> First impression on the Marinas... :shocking: beautiful watches, much nicer than I was expecting! Really solid feel to them. When I picked them up they started ticking right away! Nastiest thing is the buckle on the straps... really sharpe and it's hard to unbuckle... maybe it gets better once the starp is broken in.
> 
> More pics...


they both look great, do you know what movements are in them,

paul


----------



## Kutusov

zed4130 said:


> they both look great, do you know what movements are in them,
> 
> paul


No, I don't have an exact information on that... don't have a case opener either (mental note: get me one of those balls from Roy..).

I suspect it is an Asian Unitas 6497 Swan Neck, that's what they fit in most of these watches anyway... although this one has a date dial and usually the 6497 I see don't have it...

Still, I think it might be this (similar watch with a see-trough back)


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they both look great, do you know what movements are in them,
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have an exact information on that... don't have a case opener either (mental note: get me one of those balls from Roy..).
> 
> I suspect it is an Asian Unitas 6497 Swan Neck, that's what they fit in most of these watches anyway... although this one has a date dial and usually the 6497 I see don't have it...
> 
> Still, I think it might be this (similar watch with a see-trough back)
Click to expand...

this is what is in this that i have a seagull 6497 swan neck, but yours are autos so there probably still seagulls but another auto model,



















could look like this ,


----------



## zed4130

could be a DG2813 :thumbsup: plus the case backs look the same as the pvd one i have and i undone it with a big lump of sticky tac :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## nychot

I'm a newbie to both this group and collecting. I think your selections are great. But as someone new to this whole world i have a few questions that i hope are appropriate: How much do these watches cost? What's considered a "decent" price? Is Parnis a good brand? Are ALL of them by Parnis?

TIA


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> I'm a newbie to both this group and collecting. I think your selections are great. But as someone new to this whole world i have a few questions that i hope are appropriate: How much do these watches cost? What's considered a "decent" price? Is Parnis a good brand? Are ALL of them by Parnis?
> 
> TIA


Hi nychot. Thanks for your kind words. Now your questions...

1 - Prices vary a lot. There are some bought in HK and resold in Europe. They are more expensive but you don't have to gamble on the possibility of dealing with customs. As you probably know, if you buy something within the EU, you don't have to pay any more VAT or taxes. Still, they cost a lot less than what you are probably thinking









2 - Decent price? Depends on the model... The Parnis Pilot is cheaper than both MM. Anyway, anything above US$150 I would consider too much for any of them (I mention dollars because that's the currency stated within the sites I searched.)

3 - Is Parnis a good brand? Also depends... if you compare them to, say, Omega... no, they are carp. But the general opinion on several forums is that they are outstanding value for the money. Where these Chineese brands are not so good is quality control, so sometimes someone gets a watch that is a lemon. They seam to be getting better on this though... But there is soemthing else to consider... I don't know if this is true, but a lot of the watch components seam to be bought from different factories... say a movement from one place, a case from some other. And then the seller puts them together... a lot of customized watches like this out there... some sellers you'll just have to ask "get me the watch X with the case Y and the hands of Z".

4- They are not all Parnis. The Marinas are Marinas, whatever that means by the same reasons as above. So the Parnis are the ones that are branded like that on the dial. Not sure what the watch with the sterile pilot dial and radiomir case is. Is within the Parnis catalogue whre I got it but it's probably a mod made by the seller.

Hope this helps and hope you stick around the forum. Oh and BTW... welcome to


----------



## nychot

Kutusov said:


> nychot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to both this group and collecting. I think your selections are great. But as someone new to this whole world i have a few questions that i hope are appropriate: How much do these watches cost? What's considered a "decent" price? Is Parnis a good brand? Are ALL of them by Parnis?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nychot. Thanks for your kind words. Now your questions...
> 
> 1 - Prices vary a lot. There are some bought in HK and resold in Europe. They are more expensive but you don't have to gamble on the possibility of dealing with customs. As you probably know, if you buy something within the EU, you don't have to pay any more VAT or taxes. Still, they cost a lot less than what you are probably thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Decent price? Depends on the model... The Parnis Pilot is cheaper than both MM. Anyway, anything above US$150 I would consider too much for any of them (I mention dollars because that's the currency stated within the sites I searched.)
> 
> 3 - Is Parnis a good brand? Also depends... if you compare them to, say, Omega... no, they are carp. But the general opinion on several forums is that they are outstanding value for the money. Where these Chineese brands are not so good is quality control, so sometimes someone gets a watch that is a lemon. They seam to be getting better on this though... But there is soemthing else to consider... I don't know if this is true, but a lot of the watch components seam to be bought from different factories... say a movement from one place, a case from some other. And then the seller puts them together... a lot of customized watches like this out there... some sellers you'll just have to ask "get me the watch X with the case Y and the hands of Z".
> 
> 4- They are not all Parnis. The Marinas are Marinas, whatever that means by the same reasons as above. So the Parnis are the ones that are branded like that on the dial. Not sure what the watch with the sterile pilot dial and radiomir case is. Is within the Parnis catalogue whre I got it but it's probably a mod made by the seller.
> 
> Hope this helps and hope you stick around the forum. Oh and BTW... welcome to
Click to expand...


----------



## nychot

Thanks for the welcome and the info. i've dove in the waters with three purchases -- all parnis via the bay and HK. One is a black b&r homage working chrono with orange face, won it in the low $30s. I also bought an automatic 47 mm Pilot's watch with white and orange face. $56. And i bought a "special edition) radiomir for $65. so an average price of under $60 each. I almost bought a 55 mm black russian diver chrono with green but decided to hold off and wait to see the quality of what i've already ordered. these watches are so reasonable for the 'look', if not the quality, that it's hard NOT to pull the trigger. I have been scanning ebay for MMs similar to yours for under $100. no luck so far. as for current watches, I have a mint accutron spaceview that was given to me in 1969. other than that nothing to speak of. i do wear -- and like -- a black with green dial united colors of benneton chrono. may sound like crap. but it works great and i get lots of comments on it, very sleek looking, and i think they cost about $65 when they were around. and there's a box full of different KOs bought on canal street in manhattan through the years.


----------



## Kutusov

The MMs aren't sold in the bay because apparently that's two words that when put together are copyright of Panerai. You might find them with sterile dials.

I know the watches you bought, if you liked them in pictures, you'll love them in the flesh!

You have an Accutron?? I bet the guys would love to see it over at the electric forum! Take a few pics and while you're at it, why not show your Benneton also over at the "introduce yourself" forum? It's a great way to recruit more people willing to help you on any question you might have! ^_^

Cheers!

PS: We aren't allowed to post selling sites because the forum is payed and owned by a fine seller himself. I also can't PM you because you don't yet have 50 posts. That's why I have no way of telling you where the Marinas came from. Try a google search, you might find them easly


----------



## Phillionaire

Kutusov said:


> You don't like the hands?? Man, that's what caught my eye in the first place! They look like something from the instruments of a WWII plane! Oh, ok, I see why that might be a bad thing on a watch :rofl2:


I'm hearin you, very old aviator-ish, but its the gmt hand I have a problem with. Looks more at home on a diver. Personal opinion but I'd like a duplicate second hand with a coloured tip, maybe in faded yellow. I think that'd finish the watch nicely.

Hmmm now you've got me thinking...


----------



## Kutusov

Phillionaire said:


> Hmmm now you've got me thinking...


Yeah, it's all my fault...


----------



## Kutusov

zed4130 said:


> i undone it with a big lump of sticky tac :thumbsup:


I've seen that done in you tube...

This guy also has an interesting technique...


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i undone it with a big lump of sticky tac :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that done in you tube...
> 
> This guy also has an interesting technique...
Click to expand...

now that looks dangerous :jawdrop: ill stick to sticky tack lol


----------



## zed4130

nychot said:


> I'm a newbie to both this group and collecting. I think your selections are great. But as someone new to this whole world i have a few questions that i hope are appropriate: How much do these watches cost? What's considered a "decent" price? Is Parnis a good brand? Are ALL of them by Parnis?
> 
> TIA


If your after MM look on here :thumbsup: GETAT WATCH CO

or Helenarou.com also good for this type of watch and parts,


----------



## nychot

Zed,

Many thanks for the site tip. do you have any preference re either seller. the helen site seems to have a good sale on the MMs but hard to tell whether they are any good. what are your thoughts. They dont seem to be as goodlooking as the incoming ones above.

TIA


----------



## mrteatime

nychot said:


> Zed,
> 
> Many thanks for the site tip. do you have any preference re either seller. the helen site seems to have a good sale on the MMs but hard to tell whether they are any good. what are your thoughts. They dont seem to be as goodlooking as the incoming ones abobe.
> 
> TIA


ive had no problems with helenorou, and i kow a good mate of mine had no worries either......

heres mine


----------



## Kutusov

zed4130 said:


> If your after MM look on here :thumbsup: GETAT WATCH CO
> 
> or Helenarou.com also good for this type of watch and parts,


I'll never understand the rules on this forum...  All of the above came from manbushijie. The best thing about it is that if you register with them, you'll get 30% off the price. Getat has models that you'll only find there. Jacksontse is another source.

BTW, I know the next two are already delivered, so they are probably waiting for me in my mail box or with my neighbour :jump: Four in, two to go.

Oh, and BTW nr2... manbushijie has a refurbished website! Just saw it now, a lot better than it used to be!

BTW nr3  They have my Ti Marina now on sale!!! I payed a lot more (well sort of) 2 weeks ago


----------



## zed4130

ive heard good things about all those sites, but getat seem slow on emails but good on deliveries, im thinking about getting a 44mm luminor style brushed case at some point,


----------



## nychot

Guys,

My two of three arrived today from HK to east coast U.S. in about a week. I was shocked. These are the orange face black B&R chrono homage, and the "special edition' radiomir. Both are excellent. I think, though, I will probably change bands. I've been wearing the 46 X 46 since it arrived and it looks great, though it is heavy. my wife who loves watches too and always wears a man's watch wants to jump in and look at the various sites. she'll prob wind up wearing mine, too. when i get a chance i'll put up some pix. i do like those MMs from that site. Thanks for revealing the name. I had never come across it.


----------



## nychot

Kut,

Is there a downside to registering with that seller? are you registered? is there a risk involved?

TIA


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> Kut,
> 
> Is there a downside to registering with that seller? are you registered? is there a risk involved?
> 
> TIA


Hi, I don't think that there is any risk. It's a standart regsitration, he doesn't ask you for your CC number and the likes, you pay via bank transference (Western Union, I think) or PayPal.

It's not a new website and it's mentioned in other forums, I've never seen anywhere people complaining about the seller. Part of the reason I've order from him was the very good communication we had. I exchanged a lot of emails with him at first and he was always very fast and very helpfull in his replies.

I think you are safe with any of the websites mention here. Just take the usual care and you should be fine.

BTW, the next two are here beside me and they are even more WOW!!! than the last two! Will post pics later!


----------



## nychot

Looking forward to seeing the new arrivals!


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, night-shots trying the best I can with the inbuild flash and lamps I have here...

First up, the radiomir/pilot... it's huge! Strap 28mmm wide! This watch is a pain to take a picture of because of the domed glass... reflexions from every angle you try...










Domed plexiglass... this thing looks amazing and adds to the watch size. Forget about wearing this with a shirt... and should be a wonderful scratch magnete.










Sea-Gull 3600 and see-through case-back










Wrist-shot


----------



## Kutusov

GMT square... feels even bigger... I opened a thread about 50mm watches and now I Know this two are the biggest I can wear... 46mm/47mm tops...










GMT hand works like the ones on Alphas. It's a 24-hour hour hand.

Boy is this thinh heavy! It's a lump of steel that tells you the time. You can probably kill someone if you hit him in the head with one of these! About 35mm strap at the lugs!! Gets thinner to 24mm at the end.










... and... :blush2:


----------



## nychot

They look great!!!! I'm thinking about getting one of the domed MMs from your guy. I know what you mean about your 46. i've been wearing mine all day and now i dont even notice the weight.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> They look great!!!! I'm thinking about getting one of the domed MMs from your guy.


Go for it! It's a much more impressive watch in the flesh (or steel or whatever).

Mind you that Getat has a lot of watches where you can choose what glass you want and one of the options is this plexi dome. They might be a wee bit more expensive but maybe there's a combination of dial, strap, case and glass you'll like better. Very happy with mine though!


----------



## nychot

I see your GMT has water resistance where my chrono -- same 46X design etc -- doesn't. I really like the MM with the green dial, too. I did register on his site.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> I see your GMT has water resistance where my chrono -- same 46X design etc -- doesn't. I really like the MM with the green dial, too. I did register on his site.


Well, 3ATMs is not exactly WR, more like spash resistant. I wouldn't take it into a pool! And I also doubt yours is any different from mine, should be the same case.

WR with these chineese watches is something that don't mean a great deal. It only means that they've tested them to 3 ATMs and that seams to be a standart for every watch. For example, the Alpha Subs also say 3ATMs WR but thats because they couldn't be bothered to test that case to more pressure. Alpha USA tried and found out that they can hold 10ATMs!!!






I also doubt very much that the Parnis Russian Divers can only stand 3ATMs... there a lot of people swimming and snorkeling with them out in the ocean without a problem. If they could only hold 3ATMs they would drown in those conditions.

So the fact of your 46mm chrono not having the words WR written on it could just mean that they haven't tested it. It should be the same case and verything, it's just the movement that's different. Yours is a Miyota Quatz which is a very good movement!


----------



## Kutusov

Hey Nychot, check the little screws on the lugs of the sqaure 46 and see if they are tight enough!

Just found one screw on the floor that was too loose and fell... been stepping on it all day but figured it might be a little stone someone dragged in. The third time I looked down and saw this little black screw so I immediatley knew it had to come from this watch.

There was at least one other that was rather loose so check them all...


----------



## nychot

any idea how to add a battery to the parnis 46s. and what type it takes?

tia

ps

screws are fine.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> any idea how to add a battery to the parnis 46s. and what type it takes?
> 
> tia
> 
> ps
> 
> screws are fine.


Hi mate, you'll have to open the case by turning the screws on the face of the watch. The rest of the case is one piece of solid steel. Be carefull with the PVD on the screws, I'm still not sure if it is PVD or not... don't scratch it!

Once inside you should be able to see what battery it takes but I'm guessing it's an R395. That's a quartz Miyota you have there and most of those movements use those kind of batteries.

Cheers!

BTW, you said something before about a MM with green dial over at manbushijie? Can't find one... do you mean green numbers on the dial, like those 50s style watches he have?


----------



## nychot

It's a PVD MM with green NUMBERS. It actually has a great look. It's near the top of his listings (or was) when I saw it a couple of days ago. BTW, I've come across a mint collection of WatchTime magazine beginning in 2000, the new millenium. Great ads and articles. Great research for a collector, and the ads and photos.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> It's a PVD MM with green NUMBERS. It actually has a great look. It's near the top of his listings (or was) when I saw it a couple of days ago. BTW, I've come across a mint collection of WatchTime magazine beginning in 2000, the new millenium. Great ads and articles. Great research for a collector, and the ads and photos.


Oh, I know the one you mean!There's two version of that one, both PVD black. One without a textured dial and another one just like it but with a carbon-like black dial. I'm felling tempeted on getting the 1004017, really like that retro look. I'll be getting one of those quartz chronos also, probably the brushed steel one with the black dial. Not now but in the near future. Feels a bit redundant to be getting them now...

The new site layout announces Alibao watches (he didn't had them before)although the catalog is still empty. From what I've gathered, those are Breitling Navigator homages. I personally don't like those watches, the dial is too overcrowded. But what it means is that we can probably expect new watches overthere, so keep an eye out.

BTW, I really can't get used to the square one... love it as a table clock  but am having a hardtime feeling right with in my wrist... I'm thinking about selling it but will probably give it more time, it's just too different from any other watch I had ever wear, so maybe it has something to do with that.


----------



## nychot

Sorry the 46 isnt working out for you, wrist-wise. I love mine. We had a friend over the other night, she's a yoga instructor. and she spotted it on my wrist and loved it. now she wants one. I asked her to guess how much it cost and she said $2000 USD. I left it at that, didnt confirm or deny. i'd like to get a watch with an alarm. i see tauchmeister has one. have you seen the ebay guy who specializes in them. prices are very reasonable and the watches are pretty interesting looking. any experience with tauchmeister? yes, i do like the black MM with the green. Maybe next month.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> Sorry the 46 isnt working out for you, wrist-wise. I love mine. We had a friend over the other night, she's a yoga instructor. and she spotted it on my wrist and loved it. now she wants one. I asked her to guess how much it cost and she said $2000 USD. I left it at that, didnt confirm or deny. i'd like to get a watch with an alarm. i see tauchmeister has one. have you seen the ebay guy who specializes in them. prices are very reasonable and the watches are pretty interesting looking. any experience with tauchmeister? yes, i do like the black MM with the green. Maybe next month.


Just finished taking pictures of it for sale post... It's not that it's too big, you can see from my photos that it's not... just so...  It's just that I don't feel confortable with it, just like your yoga instructor friend, everybody spots it right away and I'm not ok with that... Feels huge in my mind... it's a great watch, just not for me. Let's see if I can get it a better home. Thinking on selling the radiomir-pilot also for the same reason...

Tauchmeister has some prety interesting watches and some very hugly ones. The 1000m helium safe diver with hooded lugs is a pretty good beast for the money, has something of a Seiko Tuna in it for a lot less money. I don't know what that alarm one might be... (Edit: Oh I've seen it! Is it the T0165? Seems nice! :thumbsup: )

I won 2 Tauchmeisters on the bay the other day but the deal went south because of a lot of misinterpret emails between me and the seller. To this day I still don't know what language he speaks - english or spanish. It's a seller over at the spanish bay, you can get very good deals over there. Final price might not be very good because S&H prices are astomomical. My experience with him is not great but in part that's my fault and he was honest and helpful with refunds. He also has a very good rating and feedbacks. Don't know where you from but I supsect the US?


----------



## zed4130

I steriled the dial on the herc saturday, plus made this strap,and changed the hands,

paul


----------



## Kutusov

:shocking: That's very good! Very nice strap! You're obviously a lot more resourceful than me, that's light-years ahead of anything I could have done! Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: That's very good! Very nice strap! You're obviously a lot more resourceful than me, that's light-years ahead of anything I could have done! Congrats!! :thumbsup:


cheers mate, it was my second atempt, the first not being very good, ive got more leather so ill keep practicing,

ive put it on the rad cased homage now,


----------



## Kutusov

Looking good and that PVD Cali sure is nice!


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> Looking good and that PVD Cali sure is nice!


cheers mate its my favorite too,i wear it most of the time, :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## nychot

kut --

i see you still havent sold the two. i'm sorry they didnt work out for you. i'm interested but still dont have enough postings to make a formal bid. also, i'm in the u.s. options? since i'm new here i hope this kind of posting is permitted. if not i'm sorry.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> kut --
> 
> i see you still havent sold the two. i'm sorry they didnt work out for you. i'm interested but still dont have enough postings to make a formal bid. also, i'm in the u.s. options? since i'm new here i hope this kind of posting is permitted. if not i'm sorry.


Hi, I think it's not but anyway, you being from the US and all... I think it would be a bad deal for you. Our national post charges an arm and a leg for shipping outside the EU and I would have to include that on the final price. There would be the chance of them being caught by your customs too.

I think you can get this two for less money over at the US. There is one guy in Florida who sells a lot of these watches, just found him the other day on you-tube. Check it out and follow him into you know where 






But thanks a lot for your thougt! I had a few offers but nothing that rocked my boat. I'm not in a hurry to sell them, I have them stored in their plastic bags... I'll wait. Truth be told, I'm begining to fell much more up for a trade than a sell.

Btw, you wanted an alarm watch... have you checked the Poljot ones? It's a Russian brand and they have some interesting models that have an alarm.


----------



## nychot

thanks for the heads up on shipping. i see the guy in germany selling tauchmeister charges $20 US shipping. the guy in florida is really very good to deal with. i had bought one of his HUGE 'russian' sub watches in pvd and orange. but it was a leftie and he took the return and credit. i paid 6.00US to return. i keep an eye on his site but nothing intriguing has popped up. i'm still awaiting my parnis 47 mm pilot with orange from my bay seller. i've gotten all three from him. he's in HK and very nice to dealwith. if you want his link, let me know. i still havent pulled the trigger as yet on an MM from your guy in china. i'm not sure what he charges for basic airmail shipping and i would buy paypal. it's the big july 4 holiday weekend here. have a good one! btw, are you an american living in portugal?


----------



## Kutusov

He does accept Paypal but you'll have to pay the tax. S&H for basic HK airmail is very cheap and you'll get a tracking number. It was cheapper for me to get a watch from there than from Spain!!

Regarding those huge Russian divers, I would go with a lefty if I were you. It's a very big watch and those canteen crown and pushers make it a lot bigger. I think being a lefty will work better for you or else you'll be having the crown bitting you wrist every time you tilt you hand... but then again, from what I've heard from you, you must be a big guy with big wrists...

No, I'm not American, I'm a Portuguese from Portugal... damn country is full of us! You can't go outside without bumping into one! 

Well, have a great 4th of July and mind those huge alien ships!!


----------



## Kutusov

Last two already in town, supposedly out for distribution but the postie only brought a couple of books I've ordered... Then another one came by with a big box from the US filed with more books... non seem to tick or tell the time...

Oh well, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> Last two already in town, supposedly out for distribution but the postie only brought a couple of books I've ordered... Then another one came by with a big box from the US filed with more books... non seem to tick or tell the time...
> 
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow...


better than my 24mm spring bars lol fingers crossed for Tuesday mate :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## nychot

Today I ordered this one from the MM dude in China. $74 with shipping.

44mm Marina Militare PAM 1950 style Full chronograph.

it looks interesting. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> 44mm Marina Militare PAM 1950 style Full chronograph.


Oh yeah, that is nice!! It's in my wish-list!

Did you get the PVDed black dial, blue dial, rose gold or polished steel one?


----------



## Kutusov

zed4130 said:


> better than my 24mm spring bars lol fingers crossed for Tuesday mate :thumbsup:
> 
> paul


Tuesday Paul?... You mean wednesday?


----------



## nychot

brushed stainless, black dial. i didnt see it in pvd. did i miss it?


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> brushed stainless, black dial. i didnt see it in pvd. did i miss it?


You did!! 

Item number:1004055

Don't worry though, I think the one you've got looks better. It's the one I have in my wishlist!


----------



## nychot

i agree the stainless looks better. the black makes the detail disappear. i actually emailed him a few minutes ago just to see whether i could make contact and also to find out when he was shipping. he got back to me right away. good communication. and he says he's shipping 'parcel' tomorrow. i assume you've seen the site timezone. it's really very excellent and varied.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> i actually emailed him a few minutes ago just to see whether i could make contact and also to find out when he was shipping. he got back to me right away. good communication. and he says he's shipping 'parcel' tomorrow. i assume you've seen the site timezone. it's really very excellent and varied.


Yes I did, some great things in that one!

Last two right here looking at me  Boy, do I like these two! Will be posting pics latter, I'll have to reshoot the big ones too for trade post. First set was too dark, the second was me trying to remember how to use full manual setting on the camera...


----------



## Kutusov

And here they are...

First up, the Portuguese homage on a brown strap like I've asked... 43mm, power reserve automatic decorated seagull 2542.

It's a lot nicer in the flesh that on the official photos. Note that the subdials are not white like the rest of the dial. They kind of silver. Also, in normal light conditions, the hands are not as strikingly blue as they seem in the official photos. These two details contribute to a fantastic light-play with this one.





































This one has got to be one of the most interesting and beautiful Parnis on their catalog!


----------



## Kutusov

Next, the 44mm Sterile Pilot with blue lume... It's much like the B-uhr and the Stowa watches.



















Big thick leather strap...










And nice decorated movement










This is a limited edition like I thought... it has a number on the left side of the case and on the back. Edition up to 1000 watches. Forgot to take a picture of that but you can almost see it in this one  :










Blue lume is nice but it's not very good. Still, it gives it a look like one of those VW dashboards from a few years ago...

Well, that's it! They are all home!They are all very good and I stronly recomend any of these watches!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## watch4me

Kutusov said:


> Now this one I had to had!! It's also my first white dial...
> 
> Portuguese homage power reserve... being portuguese myself, it only made sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a very nice watch. Super dial, one can easily see why you liked it.


----------



## Kutusov

watch4me said:


> Now this is a very nice watch. Super dial, one can easily see why you liked it.


Not bragging about my photo skills (which are close to nonexistent) I think my first photo captures better what the watch looks like. It is a beauty!!! :inlove:

(the one you quoted is not mine)


----------



## Kutusov

Hah, just missed my time window to further edit the post above...

Ok, a couple more photos on the 44mm pilot. This is the limited edition thing... sorry for the fingerprint smudges but it's so hot here today that I can't stop sweating. Also note the thick strap.










And now... lume!!! First attempt ever at a lume shot. It's pretty weak, takes a while to charge and fades in minutes. So this took a 30' exposure as you can see by the second hand tracing.


----------



## nychot

kuts,

they are both great looking. is the vendor our man in china, mr. mm? the parnis line is pretty great. possibly some day they may be classics. what are your thought on the stauer brand?


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, they are both from him. All of these came from the same guy, 6 watches on 3 separate ordes, that be me minding customs. Worked just great!!... Hope they don't read this forum... :grin:

Stauer you say? First time I've heard from them but that doesn't mean a thing, I'm pretty newb at watches... I've googled them and honestly I wasn't impressed... they claim to be Swiss and all that but that doesn't mean much. It's like you deciding to sell rocket-ships made in your backyard because you are American and the US put a man on the Moon...

What put me off was the amount of chrono-like watches that aren't chronos at all! Most of them are multifunction watches! Nothing against that but it might tell you something about access to chronograph movements or value for money... and to tell you the truth, some of them are pretty ugly!... I mean, WTF is this one about???...










Still, there are others that seem nice... I liked this one:










... BUT!!.. 400 bucks for a quartz chrono?? You can do a lot better with that kind of money!

Don't know mate, personaly I would steer clear of those... but like I said, it's the first time if heard from them.


----------



## nychot

i just heard of them too, mentioned on another site and thought you might know about the line. i liked the same white face chrono but its way too pricey for what it is. just another one of those lines to check out.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> i just heard of them too, mentioned on another site and thought you might know about the line. i liked the same white face chrono but its way too pricey for what it is. just another one of those lines to check out.


My man in China ( :derisive: ) has a similar one but more Breigtling-esq Navigator... it's a Parnis, check it out.. also quartz full-chrono. Costs peanuts!! About US$65!


----------



## nychot

i wish i could by a citizen eco skyhawk for around $100. they are soooo cool. are you familiar with it? also have you checked into PMWF. quite a site, and some great bargains in their sell bin.


----------



## Kutusov

nychot said:


> i wish i could by a citizen eco skyhawk for around $100. they are soooo cool. are you familiar with it? also have you checked into PMWF. quite a site, and some great bargains in their sell bin.


I was offered a Blue Angels Skyhawk while trading my two Parnis. They are not my thing, it's a very busy dial...

I bet you would love this one that I have... it has alarm :naughty:


----------



## Kutusov

Lume shot on one of the MMs... (I'm sure both have the same dial)

Same 30'' exposure as on the blue lumed pilot. These two are a lot better lumed.


----------



## Kutusov

Forget what I said about the lume... I've put side by side the MM black PVDed, the Pilot blue lumed and my Citizen NY0040 (the best lumed watch that I have, by far). All 3 got maybe 2 minutes of light under a regular desk lamp... This is what I've got from 30'' exposure:










(from left to right: Pilot, Citizen, MM - Note: the red dot on the Pilot is some kind of reflexion)

... and 2 minutes after the MM and the Pilto are already decaying:










So I don't know... the blue lume somehow doesn't seem so strong as the green one on the Citizen and doesn't hold nearly as much. Still, it's seems to be better than the MM and, on the first phot, you can see that it's very bright.

I should probably use less time of exposure on my camera, maybe 30'' won't really show the difference... must read a few posts over at the photography section... :dntknw:


----------

